
Algolia/sup3rS3cretMes5age: Self-destructing message service - vvoyer
https://github.com/algolia/sup3rS3cretMes5age
======
vvoyer
Obligatory blog post: [https://blog.algolia.com/secure-tool-for-one-time-self-
destr...](https://blog.algolia.com/secure-tool-for-one-time-self-destructing-
messages/)

